# Mason build in germany



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello,
in http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13002 i discript my masonbulding. And now is time for the next parts.
Here is my tenderdrive









And here one detail with parts from Jens Lasch. Thank you Jens for your help.









Best Regards from germany 

Hans-Jürgen


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi   HJ,

  WOW, beautiful job on your tender truck.  Where did you get the spoked wheels from?? 

  chuckger


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If the rest is even just half as good as this you have a winner!


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello chucker, 

Where did you get the spoked wheels from?? 

I used weels from LGB. The weelring is making with the lathe smaller. 

Bye 
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello,
the valve gear assembbly from the laser drive archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp is working.










And now I can painting the cylinder and the pilot.
@David
Do you have a draw from the part above the cylinder. This part is golden on your modell.

Best regards
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Hans, 


Nice work, that valve gear is complicated!

You are talking about the square (in plan) valve chest, it can be wrapped in brass sheet (on the full size loco) thus the painting gold. The gland at the back is where the sliding valve rod fits into it. most of that is steel..

I added on top a lubricator, here is a photo from Chapter 6 showing one style; this loco has painted sides to the valve chest and possibly a brass top - it is difficult to see.


Here is another photo - of David's #42 showing his lubricator, this is a bought in one I think; I made mine from bits of plastic tube, plastic discs and wire!


Finally, a section of mine showing the lubricator - this is like the plans show.


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, 
Peter, thanks for your help. 
I finished the laserdrive and all the parts. 
Here is the green/red drive from mason Nr. 3 OORO CITY  an it is working /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 













Best Regards to all the masonbuilder 
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Hans, 


Nice work that is looking good! 

I'll bet your please that the valve gear has been finished! 

Do not forget the (full width of the chassis) pillar behind the motor that the rest of the chassis will slide on. 

I've deleted your extra post as requested.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Hans, 

Wow, your mason is looking good. The gold trim really sets it off. Keep up the good work. 

chuckger


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, 
and the next step.... 
The Decals from Stean are wonderfull. It maks fun, this bringing on the modell. 
THANKS Stan !! 









Best regards 
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Hans, 


Looking good, you are getting on well with it! You won't miss that name! 

The front of the tender is inset into the cab, and in use would get all the knocks from the fireman's shovel and also collect a caoting of coal dust - mine is the color of the tender top here (dark and mucky red oxide) as that is a stronger finish hopefully and much easier to repair. Would a semi matt darker green be an idea here perhaps?


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, 
the next picture. Its an try " border=0>to make from all parts a masonlocomotiv " border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0> 








But it is still a long way to finished the modell /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0> 
Best regards 
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous HJ. You have only little way to go now! 

Yes the rear truck will need a bearing between the top of truck and tender deck. A brass tube would be OK, but you can also use some larger diameter flat layers of 2mm thick styrene, similar to the top of the truck. 

Wonderful looking machine. 

David.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Hans, 


That looks very good indeed - congratulations on a fabulous looking mason! I like the painting on the side of the headlamp! Coal her up and she will (soon) be 'ready to go'


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hans, 

You have created a beautiful Mason Bogie. A few details and she will be running on your RR. I especially like the tender truck journal covers. They are superb. 
And your stack is also very good. Did you scratch build the stack? Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow - that is a beautiful loco you have built! Thank you for posting the photos.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

To me it looks very close to finished. You have done a wonderful job and produced a beautiful Boggie.


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, 
The work is done. Here any pictures from the first running in the garden. 
Fist is the engineer. He testing the boiler  




































An this man is happy. He is trinking a bottle wisky but he live dangerous. 



















And now? I build the porter... 
Thanks on all, for the Masterclass 2002 adventure. !!!!!!!! 
David, Richard, Vance, Stan, Jens,Peter, Harald ..... * 

Best regard 

Hans-Jürgen*


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! What a beautiful loco you have built!


----------



## abernat (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations! 

Andy


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic! You have finished a big project over much time and changes! From BBT to laser cut chassis, new wheels from Rich and Jim, and all has come together to a nice running locomotive. 

Does she run well? I hope she runs as good as she looks. Very well built. 

Onto the Porter now! 

Many thanks for the photos, I shall keep them in my Mason folder and add them to the finished Mason Bogie Gallery. 

Thankyou so much Hans J 

David.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Hans, 

Congratulations on a very nicely done bogie. 

chuckger


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hans, 

Your Bogie is another jewel. You have combined talent to mate the laser cassis, wheels and topped it of with a great finish. Well done.


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Hans! That looks like a fine job! Good to see another one done. 

I count that as ten completed now and the early version seems to be the most popular although with a fair mix of liveries - be interesting if the ratio changes if any more get finished. 
Come on you guys with part built models - there is plenty of proof in those finished models that chassis can be done easily. If you do not have the confidence to start why not use the pdf's and some wheels just to make a simple plastic chassis so you can assemble the parts you have already made? At least you would be able to push it along! 

Allan.


----------



## viereka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, 
tanks for Your positiv opinions. 
David has wrote "Does she run well?" 

Yes ! it is running very well  Here are 2 videos 













Best regards and now in the Porter-Masterclass  

Hans-Jürgen


----------

